
Creating Passionate Users: How to host a product/feature design party - joshwa
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/how_to_host_a_p.html#comments
======
python_kiss
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4913>

~~~
joshwa
Guess I missed it the first time around... still, kind of a neat idea.

------
imp
Sounds complicated. Anyone tried this?

